# Who has a Tumblr?? Post Your Link



## brianjenny17 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine is [la lynn] &&all that goes

Whats yours?


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been on the fence for a couple months, but I finally got one.

shattered


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_I've been on the fence for a couple months, but I finally got one.

shattered_

 
followed you =]


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 8, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_anyone?_

 
Hmm, more people need to check it out apparently.

I like the fact that most of who I'm following gives me pretty picspam.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 20, 2009)

i love it because it gives me something pretty to look at plus i get pretty good outfit inspiration.


----------



## aeroerin (Dec 20, 2009)

I love tumblr!

mine's swingset ramblings

and I also have a separate one for my writing:  selections


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Dumb question I guess, but what is a tumblr? Is it sort of like a Blogger, or a Myspace?


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 21, 2009)

a tumblr is more like blogger than MySpace, you just post pictures or ramblings. Its very simple and very easy to use.


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

Behind the Looking Glass


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 21, 2009)

^^ followed you!


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 23, 2009)

I've got everyone followed now.


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 24, 2009)

preciouscharm.tumblr.com 

I love tumblr!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm surprised not many people have tumblr its such an easy way of blogging. EXCEPT for the friggen layouts. I cannot make mine the way I want for the life of me.


----------

